# STEAL MY BANDS ALBUM NOAW!!!



## NeSchn (May 8, 2010)

1. Fire At The Orphanage
2. Gabriel (The Archangel)
3. Tonight, We Dine In Hell
4. STB
5. Before Allies Become Enemies (guest vocals by me at 2:16 - 2:27)
6. Our Vagrant Throne

Download Link:
http://www.mediafire.com/?jm0wozmzh2j

We are mostly a 2 piece band from Upstate New York, we have been around for like 4 years or so! This is our new release!

http://www.myspace.com/dothmetal

*UPDATE 2/05/11*
So, I failed to mention this to you guys but we have been in the studio since January 14th! We are recording another new EP full of all new material showing the more Progressive/Technical side of us! It consists of 6 tracks again 1 instrumental and 5 full tracks. It should be done in the middle of March, so far we have the drums down, and all the guitars down. Next week when we go up it will be Bass and Synth and picking out the trigger sounds for my kick drum \m/

When its done, I will be putting a download link on here like I did before. Or as before you guys can buy CD's off of us also! (Which no one did the last time 





 )

* These are the Rough Mixes of the album, we do have the Finals but we felt like using the Roughs for some reason lawl, if you want the actual Final Mixes and Masters just let me know and I will up them*


----------



## Raika (May 8, 2010)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> 3. Tonight, We Dine In Hell


Why does this sound so familiar?
*recalls King Leonidas*
"Spartans! Tonight, we dine in hell..."





Also, I just stole the game, downloading it now...

FTWFTWFTWFTW


----------



## NeSchn (May 8, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha you know it, the song is totally about 300 too xD

Let me know how you like it!


----------



## BORTZ (May 8, 2010)

Dl'ing. These are the masters right? And i really like what you did for the album art.


----------



## Ferrariman (May 8, 2010)

FLAC?

loljk


----------



## NeSchn (May 8, 2010)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> Dl'ing. These are the masters right? And i really like what you did for the album art.


Nahh, Kyle didn't like em for some reason so he told me to use the Roughs as the Finals. I think the Finals sound fuckin sick but Kyle says they "Don't have the same feel to em" I think they sound fine. I will upload the finals though for yah


----------



## BORTZ (May 8, 2010)

you dont have to do that my man, these are fine


----------



## acturus (May 8, 2010)

great stuff NeSchn!
check out mine when you get the chance 
Here is a link to my band - S.M.I.


----------



## NeSchn (May 8, 2010)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> you dont have to do that my man, these are fine


Too bad, Already uploaded em! xD
http://www.mediafire.com/?oymzdggngom


----------



## Forstride (May 8, 2010)

Just downloaded.  Playing L4D2 right now, but I'll definitely listen after.


----------



## JohnLoco (May 8, 2010)

Titles tells me its metal, but i would rather ask you instead of assuming.
Please tell me it's soul jazz or fusion rock?


----------



## capt.fruitcake (May 8, 2010)

when you offer something than it ain't really stealing.... right?


----------



## Ferrariman (May 8, 2010)

I love how the final is totally transcoded.






Jus sayin


----------



## BORTZ (May 8, 2010)

JohnLoco said:
			
		

> Please tell me it's soul jazz or fusion rock?








You might like STB, track 3.


----------



## NeSchn (May 8, 2010)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> Just downloaded.  Playing L4D2 right now, but I'll definitely listen after.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


STB is G


----------



## Mikehoncho16 (May 8, 2010)

Downloaded it. Liked it. 'Nuff said.


----------



## awssk8er (May 8, 2010)

You guys are great... but not my type of music.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (May 8, 2010)

It has a bit too much screaming in it for my taste, even though this is my kind of music. But you're definitely good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Keep up the good work.

Edit: this is after listening to only the first song btw, I'm listening to the other ones now.


----------



## NeSchn (May 8, 2010)

Mikehoncho16 said:
			
		

> Downloaded it. Liked it. 'Nuff said.
> Yesh! Thank you!
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! If you listen to Our Vagrant Throne thats the song with less screaming in it. Let me know what yah think =D


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 8, 2010)

Neil, your band now has the honour of being the first music I downloaded on my new computer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll listen to it later, don't have a lot of time right now


----------



## BoxShot (May 8, 2010)

Stolen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I'd suppose you would have the honor of the first indie group music I've downloaded. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So far liking the first song.


----------



## Dangy (May 8, 2010)

If you could upload it to Megaupload, I will write a review.

Pretty please. :33


----------



## syko5150 (May 9, 2010)

yeah this has a good sound to it it's like Metalcore meets Post-Hardcore with a little bit of Death Metal element in it.All songs are good Our Vagrant Throne is my favorite of them.


----------



## Gwaith (May 9, 2010)

Mirrored on Megaupload : http://www.megaupload.com/?d=MO3YGR7C

Hope you don't mind NeSchn. If you do just say the word.

Btw. it's also up in the newsgroups now.


----------



## nutella (May 9, 2010)

its pretty good. drumming's the best. off to kill some bitches nao...


----------



## Domination (May 9, 2010)

Not bad... Very good guitar riffs and drumming, but of course I don't like the vocals(you know me and death growls and all). 

All in all great album, would have been a great Heavy Metal or Thrash Metal if you tweak it a little(including the vocals), he can actually sing pretty good.

And one last thing... I tried scrobbling it but Dawn of the Hero has no last.fm page, though Cap-Gun Roulette had one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: And I'm loving STB all over again! Really liked it the last time, love it even more now(since I've gotten into a bit of prog rock)


----------



## Dangy (May 9, 2010)

Domination said:
			
		

> Not bad... Very good guitar riffs and drumming, but of course I don't like the vocals(you know me and death growls and all).
> 
> All in all great album, would have been a great Heavy Metal or Thrash Metal if you tweak it a little(including the vocals), he can actually sing pretty good.
> 
> And one last thing... I tried scrobbling it but Dawn of the Hero has no last.fm page, though Cap-Gun Roulette had one.



I've only heard about 30 seconds of a song, but I agree with this making great Thrash.


----------



## NeSchn (May 9, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Neil, your band now has the honour of being the first music I downloaded on my new computer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, We try to mix as much as we can in it. That Death Metalness comes from me by the way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am the only one in the band that really listens to Death and Black Metal and stuff xD I'm glad you like it!


----------



## NeSchn (May 9, 2010)

Gwaith said:
			
		

> Mirrored on Megaupload : http://www.megaupload.com/?d=MO3YGR7C
> 
> Hope you don't mind NeSchn. If you do just say the word.
> 
> ...


Yeah, like I said above, we try and mix everything together lol, I'm glad you like it so far! I will love to read your review when its done too!


----------



## iFish (May 9, 2010)

FREE!?!?!? *Geoff downloads*

i might not evne listen. but it is free 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 love you NeSchn


----------



## NeSchn (May 9, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> FREE!?!?!? *Geoff downloads*
> 
> i might not evne listen. but it is free
> 
> ...


Haha no problem dawg! Love yah too ifish lol


----------



## xist (May 9, 2010)

This is _really _good...although i'd say that you put your strongest song at the end of the EP which is possibly not the best idea (maybe stick it in the middle? I know it's difficult because of the instrumental), and there's too much noodling at the end of Before Allies Become Enemies. And whilst i know it's for fun the very start of Fire at the Orphanage is unnecessary?

In future for myself i'll probably rearrange the running order to Orphanage, Gabriel, Vagrant, STB, Dine, Allies when i listen again (and i'll edit out that bit at the start of Orphanage).

(quick edit...i'm also really torn about whether the bass is just fractionally too low in the mix  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sometimes i think it's fine then sometimes i wonder if it's not? Maybe it is really great.)


----------



## Raika (May 9, 2010)

I listened to the tracks, nice guitar riffs! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I don't really like excessive screaming or growling in songs.
The growling sounds rather weird. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nice songs overall for those who listen to a lot of metal and stuff, I dunno. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I still like "Our Vagrant Throne" best. Without the growling and screaming.


----------



## NeSchn (May 9, 2010)

xist said:
			
		

> This is _really _good...although i'd say that you put your strongest song at the end of the EP which is possibly not the best idea (maybe stick it in the middle? I know it's difficult because of the instrumental), and there's too much noodling at the end of Before Allies Become Enemies. And whilst i know it's for fun the very start of Fire at the Orphanage is unnecessary?
> 
> In future for myself i'll probably rearrange the running order to Orphanage, Gabriel, Vagrant, STB, Dine, Allies when i listen again (and i'll edit out that bit at the start of Orphanage).
> 
> ...


Thanks man! I hear you on that, I know some of my friends also don't like growling or screaming either. You are right too, his growls/screams can get a little weird at times, I still like em though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm glad you like Vagrant! It seems everyone on here likes Vagrant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In my school people seemed to like Tonight the best lawl.

Oh also, I forgot. The part thats like a little past 2:10 in Before Allies Become Enemies where you hear the growling thats not Kyle, thats me =D


----------



## PettingZoo (May 9, 2010)

Don't know how to describe it seeing as I don't know who sings what, I don't like that persons weird slightly trying to scream? singing at the startish of "Fire at the orphanage". Around 2:20 in "Before allies become enemies" there are some nice pig squeals. There are a few frys which I don't mind, drumming could be a bit heavier or more defined. I don't like the clean vocals at all and a few other things such as song titles and what not, but that is just my taste. Good job bro.


----------



## NeSchn (May 9, 2010)

PettingZoo said:
			
		

> Don't know how to describe it seeing as I don't know who sings what, I don't like that persons weird slightly trying to scream? singing at the startish of "Fire at the orphanage". Around 2:20 in "Before allies become enemies" there are some nice pig squeals. There are a few frys which I don't mind, drumming could be a bit heavier or more defined. I don't like the clean vocals at all and a few other things such as song titles and what not, but that is just my taste. Good job bro.


At the beginning of Fire at the orphanage do you mean when Kyle says "Here it goes again!"?

Those pig squeals were all me =D I did that whole part where it says "Burn for the answers, we search for and wide, we are, the children of the night" I was so pumped when I did it I think thats why that part came out that beastly xD And yeah, there are some problems, thats also because these were still the roughs so there is some screw ups but yeah, every band has their screw ups, I personally loved the sound of the drums on this lol. I got to use triggers and I was so fucking pumped! xD I hear yah, and I respect your opinion, too each his own man! I'm glad you liked some of it though =D


----------



## Magmorph (May 9, 2010)

Wow this surpassed my expectations. I am one of the people who likes growling/screaming and I thought this was great especially for a indie band.


----------



## NeSchn (May 9, 2010)

Magmorph said:
			
		

> Wow this surpassed my expectations. I am one of the people who likes growling/screaming and I thought this was great especially for a indie band.


Awesome! Thanks man! Show it to your friends if they like it =D


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 9, 2010)

Though I'm not a huge fan of the metal genre, these sound better than some of the more well known metal bands I've (briefly) heard. 
Well done, man!

Hmm.....they might be good Beat Hazard songs.....


----------



## NeSchn (May 9, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Though I'm not a huge fan of the metal genre, these sound better than some of the more well known metal bands I've (briefly) heard.
> Well done, man!
> 
> Hmm.....they might be good Beat Hazard songs.....


AWesome, thanks man! I'm glad you enjoyed some of it =D

What is Beat Hazard? lol


----------



## BORTZ (May 9, 2010)

Beat Hazard.
Its kinda in the same vein of Audio Surf. Pick a song, and it makes a level for you. 
This time its like asteriods from the looks of it. 

I want. Badly.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 9, 2010)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> What is Beat Hazard? lol




Beat Hazard @ Steam

It's seizure-inducing goodness. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Highly recommended. 
(and it's cheap, too!)


----------



## Sanoblue (May 9, 2010)

thumbs up here


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 9, 2010)

Nice Mr N!  Do you mind if I spread this around a little?  I'll send it to a couple of people I know who do music podcasts.


----------



## NeSchn (May 9, 2010)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> Beat Hazard.
> Its kinda in the same vein of Audio Surf. Pick a song, and it makes a level for you.
> This time its like asteriods from the looks of it.
> 
> ...


YESH!


----------



## DarkWay (May 9, 2010)

Love it!

'Nuff said


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 9, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> FREE!?!?!? *Geoff downloads*


ifish's first name is Geoff.


----------



## darkevia (May 9, 2010)

Downloaded! Going to give a listen soon!


----------



## NeSchn (May 9, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Nice Mr N!  Do you mind if I spread this around a little?  I'll send it to a couple of people I know who do music podcasts.
> Thanks man! And not at all, spread it around all you want man!
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! Let me know what you think!


----------



## Ace (May 10, 2010)

Took a few listens to some of the songs. I really enjoy the growls. It reminds me a bit of Philip Labonte (All That Remains vocalist) for some reason. The guitarwork is absolutely exceptional, to a point where tabbing it wouldn't be as difficult or tedious as maybe an All That Remains/Buckethead/The Mars Volta song. I very much enjoy the drum work, although it can feel a bit... cymbal-y at times. I think that the only thing that is missing is a bass guitar! Seriously, I think if it had some of that presence, it'd have a place in my heart along with a million other bands. For now, this is definitely staying on my iPod, and I would definitely buy the album to support you guys. The way you balanced out the album with only few acoustic/clean songs in contrast to the near constant heaviness is great. The tracklisting is good as it is, quite in good balance.


----------



## Domination (May 10, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> ifish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Facebook man, facebook.

And I've been listening to it quite a lot and it's growing on me! Love the growls too. And is there no bass at many parts or is it just overshadowed by the rest of the instruments? Can't really hear it. And Our Vagrant Throne is now my favoueite track, awesome intro!


----------



## DarkWay (May 10, 2010)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> DarkWay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Favourites are:-*
Before Allies Become Enemies
Our Vagrant Throne
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Loving the whole lot the instrumentals, lyrics and vocals all pretty damn good.

While I'm at it may I suggest you visiting Pure Volume
Sign up as an artist upload your tracks and get them heard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if you can do that I'll linky on facebook and things I know quite alot of people that would love your sound


----------



## punkyrule (May 10, 2010)

Just listened to some songs and all I can say is...

ROCK ON!


----------



## NeSchn (May 11, 2010)

Ace Faith said:
			
		

> Took a few listens to some of the songs. I really enjoy the growls. It reminds me a bit of Philip Labonte (All That Remains vocalist) for some reason. The guitarwork is absolutely exceptional, to a point where tabbing it wouldn't be as difficult or tedious as maybe an All That Remains/Buckethead/The Mars Volta song. I very much enjoy the drum work, although it can feel a bit... cymbal-y at times. I think that the only thing that is missing is a bass guitar! Seriously, I think if it had some of that presence, it'd have a place in my heart along with a million other bands. For now, this is definitely staying on my iPod, and I would definitely buy the album to support you guys. The way you balanced out the album with only few acoustic/clean songs in contrast to the near constant heaviness is great. The tracklisting is good as it is, quite in good balance.
> Awesome! I am glad you like it man! The CD's will be coming on Thursday, I will message you when I have em man!
> 
> I agree, the bass should have been brought out a out more.
> ...


YESH! I'm glad you like it =D


----------



## DarkWay (May 11, 2010)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> DarkWay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if you do find your time to do that PM me the link and I'll start spreading it around


----------



## NeSchn (May 11, 2010)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will do, you can send the Myspace around too. www.myspace.com/dothmetal

I gotta move this thread to the music area.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 11, 2010)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Me likes, if I ever get money I might pick it up.


Don't worry about that, with an album as good as this one you'll become the #1 metal band in no time! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And then you can have loads of money! (and women 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## NeSchn (May 11, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think my life would be complete if that happened lawl

Ooooo, I just noticed it was stickied, I like that! Thank you!

(also, I added some stuff to the first post)


----------



## Demonbart (May 11, 2010)

It sounds really awesome, has a kind of heavier BFMV sound to it, if you don't mind me saying that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Just heard track 3, awesome guitar solo dat. And awesome drums, but all of your songs have that


----------



## NeSchn (May 11, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> It sounds really awesome, has a kind of heavier BFMV sound to it, if you don't mind me saying that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahah thanks man I'm glad yah like it! And no that doesn't offend me at all!


----------



## NeSchn (May 12, 2010)

** A WILD BOX OF DAWN OF THE HERO CD'S APPEARS! **












​


----------



## DarkWay (May 12, 2010)

not bad CD's you've got there, I'd love to buy one if I could but the SCDS2 wiped out the last of my money I'm literally skint until I can find another job


----------



## NeSchn (May 13, 2010)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> not bad CD's you've got there, I'd love to buy one if I could but the SCDS2 wiped out the last of my money I'm literally skint until I can find another job


No problem man! Let me know when you have money and if I still have some I will ship one out to you.

You know whats bad though, is that I don't have any money to even buy my own CD xD


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 13, 2010)

Wow dude, the CD's design is epic! Who made it?


----------



## NeSchn (May 13, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Wow dude, the CD's design is epic! Who made it?


I made all of it basically, Kyle helped out on a few things, but the bulk of it was all done by me


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 13, 2010)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesomeness for all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I never knew you were so good at designing stuff!


----------



## NeSchn (May 13, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha yeah, I just really do it too much xD and thanks I'm glad you like it! If you want to buy a copy PM me man =D


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 14, 2010)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll see what I can do, cos my Mum is a bit narsty about buying things on the interwebs lately, even if I tell her I'm buying it from friends


----------



## NeSchn (May 14, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Ballz! But its all good lawlz if you can just let me know durrrrg!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 14, 2010)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Ballz! But its all good lawlz if you can just let me know durrrrg!


Definitely! As soon as she allows me to buy a CD I will let you know and I'll buy it ASAP!


----------



## NeSchn (May 15, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beastin! I shall be waiting then! lawl

Also, the show tonight was the tits, I wish I could go back and play it all over again. I loved it so much, it was amazing, I had a bunch of friends from my school there and they all loved it, it was great!


----------



## Dangy (May 16, 2010)

Alright, time for a quick, small review.

I love this album.

The albums starts out with a fast-paced, crunchy guitar riff to set the pace for the rest of the album. Then the drums come in, sounding perfect. Then the first vocal growl of the track, at about twenty seconds in, is perfect. The tracks to follow are no less great. :3

Pros:
-Creative drum beats. (1:42 Our Vagrant Throne, anyone?)
-Nice growls.
-Fair vocals. I don't see what people are complaining about.
-Fast paced guitar.

Cons:
-Repetitive riffs. Especially on "Fire At The Orphanage." 
-Iffy-genres. This isn't exactly a con, it can actually be a good thing, but I want to point this out. During some of the songs, the genre is all over the place. Sometimes it will sound Thrashy, sometimes Metalcore, and sometimes crabcore (I keed.)

Overall, great album. I listen to it often, can't wait for more.


----------



## NeSchn (May 16, 2010)

Dangy said:
			
		

> Alright, time for a quick, small review.
> 
> I love this album.
> 
> ...


Beastin!  Thanks for the review man! I liked it very much even if it was small, it was good and to the point.

Thanks =D


----------



## pizzahutmaster (May 16, 2010)

Dangy said:
			
		

> Pros:
> -Creative drum beats. (1:42 Our Vagrant Throne, anyone?)



Hell yes!
Thats my favorite part XD


----------



## NeSchn (May 17, 2010)

pizzahutmaster said:
			
		

> Dangy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here! I love that fill that I do right there


----------



## Dangy (May 18, 2010)

One thing I want to add. Bands these days need more Bass solos. Whatever happened to a good 'ol fashion bass solo to rip your face off? 

I would love you guys even more.


----------



## NeSchn (May 18, 2010)

Dangy said:
			
		

> One thing I want to add. Bands these days need more Bass solos. Whatever happened to a good 'ol fashion bass solo to rip your face off?
> 
> I would love you guys even more.


----------



## Domination (May 18, 2010)

Can you post the lyrics?

There are some songs that make me really want  to sing along to, but I suck at figuring lyrics.


----------



## BORTZ (May 18, 2010)

Dangy said:
			
		

> -Iffy-genres. This isn't exactly a con, it can actually be a good thing, but I want to point this out. During some of the songs, the genre is all over the place. Sometimes it will sound Thrashy, sometimes Metalcore, and sometimes crabcore (I keed.)


I like the genera confusion. 

Except for the crabcore.


----------



## Dangy (May 18, 2010)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> Dangy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was keeding about the crabcore. :3


----------



## NeSchn (May 18, 2010)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> Dangy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same as above lol


----------



## NeSchn (May 18, 2010)

Oh and Dommy, I will ask Kyle for them for yah!


----------



## BORTZ (May 18, 2010)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Wat?! Where you guys seeing crabcore anywhere?


Im just dickin around with ya ;P


----------



## NeSchn (May 19, 2010)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha alright good, I was about flip a chair or two xD


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 19, 2010)

Haha, crabcore, isn't that the kind of annoying noise Attack Attack produces?


----------



## NeSchn (May 20, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Haha, crabcore, isn't that the kind of annoying noise Attack Attack produces?


It sure is lol


----------



## BORTZ (May 20, 2010)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha, noise lol


----------



## NeSchn (May 21, 2010)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't even call it noise, I would just call it Musical Suicide/Garbage

Scene kids just have to ruin everything..


----------



## Dangy (May 21, 2010)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those darn scene kids.

You guys definately need to write a Thrash song, even if it's just a instrumental. Listen to some Gama Bomb, or Municipal Waste for some idea on what Thrash is. :3

Also, you guys should cover a Castlevania song. Bloody Tears, maybe?


----------



## NeSchn (May 21, 2010)

Dangy said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd totally make Thrash song, actually, the stuff from before I was in the band was pretty thrashy. Thats when they there all into Metallica and Trivium's newer stuff lol that sounded like Metallica.

Bloody Tears would be amazing to cover, I should actually tell Kyle about that like now xD


----------



## Zieg30CT (May 25, 2010)

I say if you can, keep the band as a meta-genre. The wide differences in the songs have kept me hooked to the music instead of getting bored of it like I do with the supposed top metal bands only sticking to one genre.


----------



## NeSchn (May 25, 2010)

Zieg30CT said:
			
		

> I say if you can, keep the band as a meta-genre. The wide differences in the songs have kept me hooked to the music instead of getting bored of it like I do with the supposed top metal bands only sticking to one genre.


Oh we plan on it, we have a new song that is all over the place called My Resurrection. It goes from Death/Black Metal, to Technical, then a small Deathcore breakdown, then Melodic Metalcore, to Clean jamming, to Death Metal, then an Acoustic guitar and drum part. Its basically amazing so far xD and all over the place, we aren't even finished with it yet lol. It somehow all fits together though lol


----------



## rikuumi (May 25, 2010)

JohnLoco said:
			
		

> Titles tells me its metal, but i would rather ask you instead of assuming.
> Please tell me it's soul jazz or fusion rock?


HAHA Nice avatar bro!

We always knew Swedish people were gays!
(BTW I'm Finnish)

Sorry bit off-topic but had to say that.


----------



## playallday (May 27, 2010)

Make a single playing pop music with auto-tune, then go back to what you do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That should get you known.


----------



## NeSchn (May 27, 2010)

Arctic said:
			
		

> Make a single playing pop music with auto-tune, then go back to what you do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahah, the sad thing is, is that would probably work too which is terrible xD


----------



## NeSchn (Jun 7, 2010)

We sold out of our CD's last night at the show! One got stolen, but we sold the last three. Now time to buy shirts and more CD's =D


----------



## gamba11 (Jun 25, 2010)

This is one of the best albums Ive heard in a while! your awesome!


----------



## NeSchn (Jun 28, 2010)

gamba11 said:
			
		

> This is one of the best albums Ive heard in a while! your awesome!


Awesome! Thanks man, I'm glad you like it!

Also, we ordered shirts and they are coming in on Wednesday =D


----------



## Jaems (Jun 28, 2010)

It's not really my type of music, but you guys sound just as good (if not better!) than most popular modern metal/metalcore bands I've heard!

Seems to me like you guys are gonna make it big.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also, I agree - I think the finals sound better.


----------



## Rayder (Jun 28, 2010)

I gave it a listen.  Good stuff!  I'm not really into that death metal type of singing myself, but the music was pretty slammin' and I really liked the parts where the singing was more....normal.  I'll be sure to add it to my MP3 library.


----------



## NeSchn (Jun 29, 2010)

Jaems said:
			
		

> It's not really my type of music, but you guys sound just as good (if not better!) than most popular modern metal/metalcore bands I've heard!
> 
> Seems to me like you guys are gonna make it big.
> 
> ...


Awesome! Thanks a ton man! I'm glad you enjoyed at least some of it =D

Also, here is what the shirts are gunna look like basically, like I said, they will be done on Wednesday I'm pumped!


----------



## gamba11 (Jul 20, 2010)

amazing shirt!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Can it be ordered online? or through one of DOTH members (NeSchn)


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 26, 2010)

gamba11 said:
			
		

> amazing shirt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It certainly can =D


----------



## DunkrWunkah (Aug 3, 2010)

Will download after I get back from vacation! This is my cup of tea for sure.


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 5, 2010)

DunkrWunkah said:
			
		

> Will download after I get back from vacation! This is my cup of tea for sure.


Pimpin! Let me know how you like it dude!


----------



## Terminator02 (Aug 31, 2010)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> We sold out of our CD's last night at the show! One got stolen


that's a good thing

I've only listened to a bit of the finals, but they sound amazing so far, i'll take a listen to the roughs later (possibly)


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 1, 2010)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha I guess it was, we got more now though so I doesn't really matter too much.

And thank you =D I'm glad you like it! We are using the finals now for these next CD's which is probably going to be the last pressing of them.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 7, 2010)

Wait, why is this Sticked?


----------



## Dangy (Sep 7, 2010)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Wait, why is this Sticked?



Because Dawn Of The Hero is epic.


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 9, 2010)

Dangy said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What Dangy said!

And GBATemp lovers us


----------



## monkat (Sep 9, 2010)

I would love to see you guys live - the spoken vocals are a little too ... meh for my taste, but the growly vocals are exactly where they should be. The music itself makes me want to headbang, so you know it's good.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 9, 2010)

Dangy said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please give me a real answer instead of a dumb ass answer.


----------



## monkat (Sep 9, 2010)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Dangy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please stop complaining instead of whining about trivial things. I didn't fit dumbass in there, so....dumbass.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 9, 2010)

By the way. You might as well stick these topics while your at it.
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=252162&hl=
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=249158&hl=


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 24, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> I would love to see you guys live - the spoken vocals are a little too ... meh for my taste, but the growly vocals are exactly where they should be. The music itself makes me want to headbang, so you know it's good.
> Yeah, Kyle still has to work on his vocals but I think he is definitely getting there though, I do love his growls and his singing is alot better than it used to be!
> 
> QUOTE(Vidboy10 @ Sep 9 2010, 06:25 AM) By the way. You might as well stick these topics while your at it.
> ...



Dude, what the hell is your problem? I've been posting my bands albums on here since before you were even a member, I got big responses last time from it and this time I even got a bigger response. The mods like our stuff, and the topic got popular so they stickied it. Theirs your answer, I don't see why you have to be so sour about it dude.


----------



## Dangy (Sep 24, 2010)

Where's my Bloody Tears cover?


----------



## Dangy (Sep 24, 2010)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Dangy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because Dawn Of The Hero is epic.


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 24, 2010)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Please give me a real answer instead of a dumb ass answer.


Well, that's a _surefire_ way to get an accurate answer out of the community if I ever saw one. Nice people skills!


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 24, 2010)

Dangy said:
			
		

> Where's my Bloody Tears cover?


We have the song made, we will record the demo of it within the next couple weeks. It won't be the best since its just gunna be us two in my barn but you can hear everything great. I'll shoot it over to you when we got it recorded!


----------



## Dangy (Sep 24, 2010)

Awesome! I didn't think you would actually do it, but you did. This is amazing.

ily


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 24, 2010)

Dangy said:
			
		

> Awesome! I didn't think you would actually do it, but you did. This is amazing.
> 
> ily


Haha nahh, we definitely did do it! We will definitely more than likely be recording it next week. Its pretty sick, if you're a Castlevania fan you will know the parts of Bloody Tears that we put into it lol


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 27, 2010)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Dude, what the hell is your problem? *I've been posting my bands albums on here since before you were even a member*, I got big responses last time from it and this time I even got a bigger response. The mods like our stuff, and the topic got popular so they stickied it. Theirs your answer, I don't see why you have to be so sour about it dude.


Thats not an excuse, what if i was someone new and i had some music i made and i wanted to share it with this forum. So I post my thread then i notice that another member has a sticked thread so i would ask a mod if he could stick my thread, but he would say "NOOO!!! WE DIDS THAT BECUZ HES SPESHALL!!!". Well you know what, I would be pissed off!


----------



## purplesludge (Sep 27, 2010)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Thats not an excuse, what if i was someone new and i had some music i made and i wanted to share it with this forum. So I post my thread then i notice that another member has a sticked thread so i would ask a mod if he could stick my thread, but he would say "NOOO!!! WE DIDS THAT BECUZ HES SPESHALL!!!". Well you know what, I would be pissed off!
> He gave you an answer. QUOTE*The mods like our stuff, and the topic got popular so they stickied it. Theirs your answer*


 Stop arguing in the topic if you really have a problem and aren't out to troll take it up with the mods.

Is the castlevania one going to be posted on the first page?


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 27, 2010)

purplesludge said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well still, it's unfair.
If you read my last reply in this thread you will see why i think its unfair.


----------



## sonknuck23 (Sep 27, 2010)

It's fine, I put my band's stuff up too and I'm even thinking of uploading each track so people know what they're in for, but My band's music is totally not anyone on here's style apparently. (it's barely even MY Style, haha.)

Shit happens, though. The only thing I'm even thinking GBAtemp will really like is my acoustic stuff, which I'm just trying to find some time + Money to record. . .


----------



## punkyrule (Sep 28, 2010)

DOTH!!!
That's all that I can say.
Been addicted to STB (great instrumental track) and Before Allies Become Enemies (JUST GREAT)


----------



## alidsl (Sep 28, 2010)

Dwonloaden,

Do not disappoint me

Dancin food 4eva

Edit: Good Shtuff Neschn, Hope for more


----------



## NeSchn (Oct 2, 2010)

Vidboy, just stop please. Its a stupid arguement, the topic got popular. They stuck it for me. End.



			
				sonknuck23 said:
			
		

> It's fine, I put my band's stuff up too and I'm even thinking of uploading each track so people know what they're in for, but My band's music is totally not anyone on here's style apparently. (it's barely even MY Style, haha.)
> 
> Shit happens, though. The only thing I'm even thinking GBAtemp will really like is my acoustic stuff, which I'm just trying to find some time + Money to record. . .



Actually dude, I was listening to your bands stuff. And you guys definitely have potential, I like it dude! If you guys were close to us I would totally ask to play shows and such with you, it would be a fun time. Where did you get your layout done by the way?

As for the Castlevania song, yeah I can post it on here and on the first page, we are actually gunna record it today I think so it will be up soon!


And thanks again for all the kind comments, I'm glad you all like it!


----------



## Fudge (Oct 2, 2010)

Where in upstate New York do you live?
EDIT: Answered my own question.


----------



## purplesludge (Oct 2, 2010)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> As for the Castlevania song, yeah I can post it on here and on the first page, we are actually gunna record it today I think so it will be up soon!








 Awesome


----------



## NeSchn (Oct 4, 2010)

fudgenuts64 said:
			
		

> Where in upstate New York do you live?
> EDIT: Answered my own question.
> Lawlz, why did you want to know? Do you live up here as well?
> 
> ...



Sorry :\ we didn't get around to it saturday, we practiced for a bit then went to a show. We got practice tomorrow though, I'm sure we will record it. I really wanna hear it recorded too lol


----------



## NeSchn (Oct 6, 2010)

I has a surprise for all of you!!

The Castlevania song, entitled Alucard's Symphony. Its instrumental (at the moment), and 8 minutes long of pure epicness! Any Castlevania fan or people who like Prog Metal in general should enjoy this alot!

http://www.mediafire.com/?pd0dk2mpdde33bv


----------



## NeSchn (Oct 31, 2010)

UPDATE:

We are headin up to the studio on November 18th to set dates and start click tracking for January! \m/


----------



## playallday (Nov 18, 2010)

.


----------



## NeSchn (Nov 24, 2010)

Arctic said:
			
		

> And today is November 18th.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup! Sorry it took so long to get back, I just don't really have time for forums anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We went up and did Click Tracks on November 18th, and we set up dates to record drums on January 15th and 16th, and then Guitar tracking starts on the 17th!


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Feb 1, 2011)

awesome band you got here!


----------



## NeSchn (Feb 5, 2011)

iluvfupaburgers said:
			
		

> awesome band you got here!



Thanks man! Theres a nice update on the main page too


----------



## xist (Apr 17, 2011)

How's the new stuff coming along? (The Last Stand?) I've had people ask me for rec's of stuff similar to yours because they enjoyed the EP so much! Was actually thinking of burning to a CD and sending it to a station with an Unsigned band hour.

Also the Castlevania track link is dead.


----------



## Wii_Manic (Apr 25, 2011)

Hey,

Any updates about your latest EP?
Your songs are some of my most listened too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Defo be supporting you when it comes out, I'll be buying it this time!


----------



## DeathStrudel (Apr 25, 2011)

Overall it was pretty good, but I have a couple pieces of constructive criticism that I feel could really make you guys great if acted upon:
The biggest thing is that the drummer _really_ needs to work on his double bass drumming. It's distractingly uneven, and I think it's one of the main things that sets you apart from some really great bands.
Also, I could swear I've heard every single one of those guitar riffs before, and I'm not saying they were stolen, they're just that predictable! This is more personal taste I guess, because A LOT of bands use fairly predictable riffs IMO.

I am in no way trying to insult your bands work, this is quality music, and I hope it continues and gets even better. I just think telling you what you can work on is better that just saying "Youse guys are super awesome" or something.


----------



## Domination (Apr 26, 2011)

Wii_Manic said:
			
		

> Any updates about your latest EP?
> 
> If you want to follow their news you should like the DotH page on facebook, they post updates regularly on there.
> 
> ...


----------



## Domination (Apr 26, 2011)

Wii_Manic said:
			
		

> Any updates about your latest EP?
> 
> If you want to follow their news you should like the DotH page on facebook, they post updates regularly on there.
> 
> ...


----------



## NeSchn (May 1, 2011)

xist said:
			
		

> How's the new stuff coming along? (The Last Stand?) I've had people ask me for rec's of stuff similar to yours because they enjoyed the EP so much! Was actually thinking of burning to a CD and sending it to a station with an Unsigned band hour.
> 
> Also the Castlevania track link is dead.
> Its comin along great! Should be done in a couple weeks! And dude, if you could do that for us that would be amazing, I'm glad all your friends like it! Share it as much as you want, and do the same with the new one also when I put it up!
> ...


No I hear you on that, the double bass work the fault of me and the engineer. Me because I was using a pedal that has been abused for 6 years and quite frankly sucked ass xD, the engineer however, he didn't edit anything at all. He just tracked, mixed, and set us on our way. So there are lots of imperfections all over the place. Don't worry though! The new CD I have brand new Axis Pedals that I used, and we spent a good 8 hours just making sure that all the drum tracks were good and there weren't any flaws! And yeah, of course you have, because its metalcore xD we all steal from each other lolz. I've heard the riffs other places also, its just.. Metalcore lol. Don't worry though about that too, this new album is completely different than this. Like, way different lol.


Yeah I hear you dude, I like constructive cirticism, thank you for it! lolz


----------



## Domination (May 21, 2011)

Interview about the album a while back:
[youtube]sw0Uoi7jcio[/youtube]

Teaser:
[youtube]OTZ5vO1ifYA[/youtube]

Yeah... 

Next Friday.

I don't like the sound of it but I guess you guys and Neil will probably enjoy it a lot.


----------



## .Chris (May 21, 2011)

This. Is. Awesome. 

Cool music!


----------



## YetoJesse (Jun 10, 2011)

I listened to the first track and I went like, OMFG o.o....
the thing I especially love is that it has all types of vocal I love... clean, scream, growl :3 I lubz it ^^


----------



## NeSchn (Jun 13, 2011)

New song 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.facebook.com/pages/Dawn-of-the-...105453499486808


----------



## Domination (Jun 22, 2011)

DotH got more than 1,500 likes on facebook today(or yesterday, depends)! And so they released another new song, as promised! And new merch designs too! And the release date of their next album too!

Their statement in response to this milestone of their's:

First off I want to thank everyone for their support, just proving YET again we really have some of the best fans out there! The title track off of our new EP "The Last Stand" is up NOW! Check it out! Also new Merch designs in our pics and on the tab on the side! Last but not least we are releasing the new CD *July 9th* at the Upstate New York Metal and Hardcore Fest ! Thanks you so much everyone ?
[/p]

New song, title track "The Last Stand":
http://www.facebook.com/DawnOfTheHero?v=app_178091127385

Merch designs(An Album):
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1...105453499486808

Remember to like them, they still need likes even after they have 1,500 likes, the more the merrier.

Yeah hopefully, we can hear their new music soon...

I'm not affiliated to DotH in anyway, just helping them spread the news cos Neil is pimp.


----------



## NeSchn (Jun 22, 2011)

Domination said:
			
		

> DotH got more than 1,500 likes on facebook today(or yesterday, depends)! And so they released another new song, as promised! And new merch designs too! And the release date of their next album too!
> 
> Their statement in response to this milestone of their's:
> 
> ...











Of course since last time I leaked it on here a week before the actual release date, the same thing will happen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 With a new topic of course!


----------



## shyam513 (Aug 6, 2011)

Sweet Vocals - you've got everything in there! I've just come across this, but I'm gonna spend a bit of time headbanging to it now Lol. Keep it up!


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 10, 2011)

shyam513 said:
			
		

> Sweet Vocals - you've got everything in there! I've just come across this, but I'm gonna spend a bit of time headbanging to it now Lol. Keep it up!



Thanks a bunch man! It means alot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





also 3,500th post


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Sep 12, 2011)

In my iTunes favorites


----------



## kevan (Sep 14, 2011)

Plesh reupload the second album D=

The drumming can feel a bit weird sometimes for me, but
thats probally 'cause I listen to alot of Thrash drumming and
this is so close that the slight difference in beats probally
throws me off


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Nov 18, 2011)

I want more~!!!


----------



## Domination (Feb 12, 2012)

Remember our old pal Nehshin?

Well, it wasn't the end of good ol' Nehshin after he quit DotH (If you guys didn't know, he quit DotH quite some time ago)! Besides his totally retarded hip-hop/rap solo project Nehshin, he now has a new band called *Palindrone* (Palindrome... Get it? Though I always wondered why palindrome wasn't a palindrome word itself). It's a Progressive/Technical Death Metal band, and it's heavily influenced by Death Metal pioneers Death (Probably).

They released their first ever song today:
[yt]B11UPUzHRxM[/yt]

Totally reminiscent of Death, right?* IT'S NEHSHIN PIMPIN' GOOD!* Some of you who liked DotH may not like it though, it's full blown Death Metal and not just Metalcore anymore, no clean vocals (at least I don't recall any) etc. But it's really amazing.

His new band's facebook page, like it if you liked the song: http://www.facebook....204471462977743
 

 I'm not affiliated to Palindrone, bla bla bla bla, just helping a friend spread his amazing Death Metal music.


----------



## NeSchn (Feb 13, 2012)

Domination said:


> Remember our old pal Nehshin?
> 
> Well, it wasn't the end of good ol' Nehshin after he quit DotH (If you guys didn't know, he quit DotH quite some time ago)! Besides his totally retarded hip-hop/rap solo project Nehshin, he now has a new band called *Palindrone* (Palindrome... Get it? Though I always wondered why palindrome wasn't a palindrome word itself). It's a Progressive/Technical Death Metal band, and it's heavily influenced by Death Metal pioneers Death (Probably).
> 
> ...


^^^
This guy


----------



## xist (Feb 13, 2012)

Incontinence? Really?!?!

Honestly do yourself a favour and switch it to Incompetence....


----------



## NeSchn (May 8, 2012)

xist said:


> Incontinence? Really?!?!
> 
> Honestly do yourself a favour and switch it to Incompetence....


He mad.


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 17, 2013)

So shit, The last time I posted in this thread was over a year ago. Well, not that many of you will care (or maybe you will, beats me) my new band came out with a small EP back in February. We're currently 4 tracks deep into our full length were working on, heres some links if you care to check us out!

http://palindronemetal.bandcamp.com/
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Palindrone/204471462977743?fref=ts


----------



## xist (Aug 17, 2013)

NeSchn said:


> heres some links if you care to check us out!
> 
> http://palindronemetal.bandcamp.com/


 
How many have you sold?


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 18, 2013)

xist said:


> How many have you sold?


 
Quite a few actually, we started off with a hundred CDs and we probably sold a little less then half of em. Not too shabby.


----------

